# Found A Kitten Tooth!!



## LoveMyKitties (Nov 12, 2004)

Oh! Tonight I found one of my kitten Ophelia's teeth! She is 5 months, and is teething. She was chomping on something right in front of me and I picked it up when she was done and there was a tooth!!

I haven't had a kitten since I was a little kid, and Malcolm was rescued as an adult, so I never had him for teething.

It is one of her back teeth. It is pretty cool to see!

 happy over a tooth!!!


----------



## oransmom (Sep 24, 2004)

*baby teeth !*

 

When I got my cat last year, he was the same age as yours, and at first I thought he had ripped out a claw because it was the same shape and it was bloody on the end, and I was SO upset ... but then I realized it was a tooth, and talked to the vet, and realized it was normal ! We now have another kitten the same age, and I'm finding his teeth now too.

I'm so emotional about my cats. I don't know how I'll ever survive through having kids if I'm as crazy in love with them as I am with my fur-babies !


----------



## lolakitty23 (Aug 17, 2004)

We went through the same thing with Skeeter a couple of months ago. It was scary at first, because we didn't know he was teething. We thought he had something in his mouth that he couldn't get out. But then we saw the tooth on the blankets! (Ohhhhhh!)  It is pretty exciting. We kept all the teeth we could find.  Congrats!


----------



## violina23 (Jun 28, 2004)

You know, I got Kiera when she was about 3-4 months old, and I never experienced any indicators that she was teething, and I never found any teeth. Is it true that she probably swallowed all of them??


----------



## lolakitty23 (Aug 17, 2004)

violina23 said:


> You know, I got Kiera when she was about 3-4 months old, and I never experienced any indicators that she was teething, and I never found any teeth. Is it true that she probably swallowed all of them??


Yup. Most of the teeth do get swallowed.  (So souveniers for mom.)


----------



## sentimentalgirl (Jan 29, 2004)

We were lucky with our cats! If I"m not mistakes, we have 5 teeth from Yoda and Dunga (we don't know which teeth belongs to which cat) and then we have 2 teeth from Maugli!  

Most of them were found on our bed. One of the Maugli's tooth was found by my husband when she was about to swallow it!


----------



## Misty (Nov 14, 2003)

I was so excited when I found Cleveland's baby teeth. I put them in his baby book


----------



## Doeremi (Aug 21, 2004)

Hurrah! Nala lost hers at 5 months as well. It was a back tooth as well. She was chomping on something I pulled something out of her mouth and voila it was a tooth! It was a little bloody but I saved it as well. Sharp little thing it is!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Baby lost a tooth too & I put it in her scrapbook book  . We thought it was a nail actually.


----------

